# Ce matin-là il n’y avait rien à boire et j’avais une grande soif donc



## Thomas1

Ce matin-là il n’y avait rien à boire et j’avais une grande soif donc […]
  Est-ce que cette partie d’une phrase sonne juste en français ?
  Les parties soulignées m’intéressent le plus.

  Je pense que «une grande soif» peut ne pas être une tournure assez idiomatique, alors qu’utiliseraient les Français ?
  Est-ce que ça pourrait être «une soif terrible» ?

  Comment peux-je corriger la première partie s’il vous plait ?

  Merci d’avance,
  Thomas


----------



## Ploupinet

Il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas.
"Il n'y avait rien eu à boire, et j'avais donc terriblement soif" : ok !
Mais deux fois l'imparfait... C'est étrange ! 
Sinon "une soif terrible" irait oui


----------



## Calamitintin

L'imparfait me semble très bien, si tu es en train de raconter une histoire qui est arrivée il y a un moment. Il faut que donc soit suivi du passé.


----------



## Ploupinet

J'avais compris que le "donc" était mal placé (pas qu'il introduisait autre chose), donc effectivement c'est tout à fait possible, désolé !


----------



## Thomas1

J'ajoutte la terminaison de la phrase (je l'ai inventée):
Ce matin-là il n’y avait rien à boire et j’avais une grande soif donc je suis allé au supermarché.

Alors qu'est qu'il ne va pas dans cette phrase ?

Thomas


----------



## Aoyama

Comme le dit Ploupinet, "grande soif", quoique correct, est vieilli et inhabituel dans un contexte contemporain. D'ailleurs, on dirait plutôt "grand-soif" (ou même grand'soif), mais dans un français d'avant les années 1850.
"Ce matin-là il n’y avait rien à boire [chez moi / à la maison ]et *comme* j’avais très / terriblement soif je suis (donc) allé au supermarché [acheter à boire / faire des courses] ".
Une variante :
"Ce matin-là, *comme* il n’y avait rien à boire [chez moi / à la maison ]et *que *j’avais très / terriblement soif je suis (donc) allé au supermarché [acheter à boire / faire des courses] ".


----------



## Nicomon

_Une grande soif _ne me gêne pas tant que ça... mais je le dirais surtout dans le sens figuré. Par ex.  _une grande soif de vivre/de liberté_.
Pour ce qui est de « gosier à sec », je dis _une *grosse* soif_ (ce qui est probablement québécois). 

Autre idée :  _je mourais de soif _


----------



## Aoyama

La remarque est intéressante.
Grosse soif est très possible, comme grosse faim d'ailleurs ou grosse fatigue (et autres), probablement plus courant que grande soif (grand/e faim étant encore plus ancien que grand/e soif).
Pas vraiment propre au québécois.


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour,
La manière la plus simple de dire, et la plus courante (que vous semblez ignorer) est:
"J'avais très soif".


----------



## Katoussa

"Mourir de soif" est idiomatique et me semble coller au sens voulu.
"grosse soif" me semble correcte mais me gêne un peu, peut-être est-ce moins utilisé en France qu'au Canada...?
Je sais pas pourquoi mais "grande soif" me choque, moi je dirais "grand soif" comme on dirait "grand place". Ca donne une intonation un peu archaïque certes, mais ça me choque moins que "grande soif".
"j'avais très soif" ou "une soif terrible" sont tout simple et parfaitement corrects 

Voilà, c'était mon avis 

Katoussa.


----------



## Ploupinet

Fred_C said:


> Bonjour,
> La manière la plus simple de dire, et la plus courante (que vous semblez ignorer) est:
> "J'avais très soif".


 Ce n'est tout de même pas très expressif...


----------



## Aoyama

Dans ce registre-là on aurait aussi :
j'avais super/hyper soif ...


----------



## Fred_C

Ploupinet said:


> Ce n'est tout de même pas très expressif...


 Oui, mais je crois (je me trompe peut-être) que l'auteur de la question cherchait simplement à dire "très soif", sans savoir qu'on peut le dire ainsi.
Il a donc essayé avec "une grande soif", et nous avons cru qu'il cherchait à être très expressif.

D'ailleurs, la tentative "une grande soif" est naturelle chez un étranger : Le mot soif n'étant ni un adjectif, ni un adverbe, il est normal qu'un allophone ne pense pas à mettre le mot "très" devant.


----------



## Aoyama

> D'ailleurs, la tentative "une grande soif" est naturelle chez un étranger : Le mot soif n'étant ni un adjectif, ni un adverbe, il est normal qu'un allophone ne pense pas à mettre le mot "très" devant.


C'est vrai.
On dit bien "grand appétit" ...


----------



## Thomas1

Aoyama said:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, on dirait plutôt "grand-soif" (ou même grand'soif), mais dans un français d'avant les années 1850.





Katoussa said:


> [...]
> Je sais pas pourquoi mais "grande soif" me choque, moi je dirais "grand soif" comme on dirait "grand place". Ca donne une intonation un peu archaïque certes, mais ça me choque moins que "grande soif".
> [...]


Si je le comprends bien cela est une forme archaïque.
  De que je sache «soif» est un nom feminin donc qu'est-ce qu'il fait mailleur avec un adjective dans la forme masculin ? Quelqu'un pouttait-il l'expluquer ?

Thomas


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Tomec,

La forme ancienne, c'est « avoir grand soif »  et non « avoir un grand soif ». Ici « grand » veut dire (grosso-modo) « grandement » .  Ce n'est donc pas un adjectif masculin. « Grand » fait partie d'une locution verbale.

Petit extrait du TLFI, à ce lien : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/grand (vers la fin de la page)
3. [Exprime une idée de forte intensité] 
a) Loc. verb. Avoir grand-faim, avoir grand-soif, avoir grand-peur, avoir grand-raison; avoir grand-foi...


----------



## Bluelady

ce qui me choque, c'est le "et" entre les deux phrases ; il faut mettre une liaison qui indique le rapport sémantique entre les deux propositions. Je dirais :

"ce matin-là, il n'y avait rien à boire ; *pourtant* ..."

il vaut mieux éviter de dire "très soif" car "soif" est un nom, et un nom ne peut pas être modifié par un adverbe .. La remarque de Nicomon est exacte : "grand soif" est la forme grammaticale correcte. Il est vrai que ça fait un peu littéraire, voire recherché. Maintenant, cela dépend du contexte général dans lequel se trouve ta phrase. Si ce n'est pas un texte littéraire au sens strict, tu peux dire : "j'avais terriblement soif", voire "j'avais hyper soif" ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Bluelady et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Je ne vois pas en quoi il faudrait éviter de dire quelque chose de correct dit tous les jours par les francophones, comme l'a déjà indiqué Fred_C...
Un petit extrait du TLFi pour donner d'autres idées à Tomek (c'est moi qui souligne !) :


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> *SYNT. *_Soif abominable, affreuse, ardente, aride, atroce, brûlante, dévorante, excessive, extrême, horrible, importante, inextinguible, insatiable, intarissable, intense, intolérable; la soif brûle, dévore, tourmente; apaiser, assouvir, calmer, désaltérer, étancher, éteindre, guérir la/sa soif; avoir grand, très soif; souffrir de la soif; haleter, tirer la langue de soif; boire sans soif._


----------



## Bluelady

Ce n'est pas correct, d'un strict point de vue grammatical, de modifier un substantif par un adverbe ; un substantif se modifie uniquement par un adjectif. Ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai décidé, mais la grammaire traditionnelle ... Maintenant, chacun choisit sa syntaxe ! Mais comme le demandeur posait une question sur la validité de sa formulation, je me suis juste autorisée à lui dire comment sont vues les choses par la grammaire ... Après, on garde son libre-arbitre !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Sauf pour soif, peur, froid... et d'autres sûrement ?


----------



## Bluelady

normalement, on ne devrait pas dire _très soif, très peur, très froid, _etc., car _soif, peur, froid _sont des substantifs, donc non modifiables par un adverbe. Je sais parfaitement que l'usage le fait pourtant, mais ce n'est pas correct, car cela viendrait à dire qu'on considère qu'il existe des verbes _avoir soif, avoir peur, avoir froid_, modifiables par un adverbe comme tous les verbes (ex. : _il mange beaucoup_), ce qui n'est pas le cas : c'est le verbe _avoir _suivi d'un COD, _avoir _étant dans ces cas-là un supplétif pour _ressentir_. Voilà tout ...


----------



## Katoussa

Bien vu bluelady, de défendre la grammaire (je crois qu'elle manque de partisans dans notre pays :s)
Cela relance un très grand débat à savoir ce qu'est exactement la langue, est-elle le mariage d'un lexique (dictionnaire) avec toutes les règles de grammaire déjà énoncées?
Ou la langue est-elle tout simplement la façon dont les natifs la parle vraiment?
Les natifs faisant eux-même très souvent des fautes de grammaire (et encore plus à l'oral), comment décider ce qui est correct et ce qui ne l'est pas?

Héhé... Grand débat!
Je me souviens juste d'une anecdote dans un cours de linguistique où le professeur nous avait demandé si un mot existait ou pas. En regardant dans plusieurs dictionnaires différents, on se rendait compte qu'il n'y était pas tout le temps! En définitive, existait-il ou non? S'il était utilisé assez régulièrement je dirais oui (mais là ce n'est que mon opinion...)

Donc en effet, la légitimité de "très soif" peut se discuter, mais je pense qu'il est si largement usité par les natifs, que je lui collerais l'étiquette: correct 

Katoussa.


----------



## Bluelady

ce n'est pas parce qu'une forme est largement utilisée qu'elle est nécessairement correcte ... à ce compte-là, on pourrait alors dire que "pallier à" est correct, puisque la majorité des gens parlent ainsi ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Katoussa said:


> [...] Donc en effet, la légitimité de "très soif" peut se discuter, mais je pense qu'il est si largement usité par les natifs, que je lui collerais l'étiquette: correct  [...]


Katoussa, je trouve qu'il n'est pas « à éviter » pas seulement parce que je le dis et que la quasi totalité de mes congénères aussi (sauf Bluelady, si j'ai bien compris ! ) mais parce que je le trouve cité dans le TLFi  (entre autres). 

Edit : par comparaison, _pallier à qqc.,_ est dit « critiqué par les grammairiens puristes ».


----------



## Bluelady

le TLFI cite toutes les formes (au moins, le plus grand nombre), en oubliant parfois de préciser si elles sont correctes ou non ; en fait, le TLFI agit comme une sorte de répertoire, sans toujours se préoccuper de la correction des syntagmes


----------



## Ploupinet

Plutôt que "correctes", je dirais plutôt "courantes", non ?


----------



## Bluelady

l'un n'exclut pas l'autre : le TLFI pourrait indiquer "correct" et "courant, mais jugé incorrect par les grammairiens", par exemple


----------



## Fred_C

Bluelady said:


> il vaut mieux éviter de dire "très soif" car "soif" est un nom, et un nom ne peut pas être modifié par un adverbe .. La remarque de Nicomon est exacte : "grand soif" est la forme grammaticale correcte.


 Bonjour.
C'est faux.
le mot "grand" dans "grand soif" est un adverbe, exactement comme le mot "très". (sinon, on dirait "grande"). Votre argumentation qui démontre que "très soif" est une forme incorrecte fonctionne aussi pour "grand soif".

 Je ne crois pas que "très soif" et "grand soif" soient des formes incorrectes.
Il faut prendre l'expression "avoir soif" comme un verbe phrastique, que l'adverbe "très" ou "grand" vient modifier en entier.


----------



## Bluelady

Bonsoir,

Vous semblez oublier, ou ignorer, que _grand _a longtemps été un adjectif épicène, c'est-à-dire qu'il présente la même forme au masculin et au féminin (singulier), reprenant ainsi la forme de son étymon latin, _grandis_, forme commune au masculin et au féminin latins.
De ce fait, _grand _dans _grand soif _n'est pas l'adverbe _grandement_, mais bel et bien l'adjectif épicène. On ne dirait pas _grande soif_, parce que l'usage médiéval a prévalu et perduré dans ces expressions anciennes : on ne dit pas _ma grande-mère_, mais ma _grand-mère_. Ceci vous montre bien qu'il s'agit d'un adjectif ... Bien à vous.


----------



## Nicomon

Bluelady said:


> Si ce n'est pas un texte littéraire au sens strict, tu peux dire : "j'avais terriblement soif", voire "j'avais hyper soif" ...





			
				Bluelady said:
			
		

> normalement, on ne devrait pas dire très soif, très peur, très froid, etc., car soif, peur, froid sont des substantifs, donc non modifiables par un adverbe.



Alors si j'ai bien compris, à ton avis il est correct de dire  « terriblement » et « hyper »  - à condition bien sûr que le texte ne soit pas littéraire au sens strict - 
mais pas... « très ».   Ça me semble un peu contradictoire. 

À moins que « terriblement » soit soudain devenu un adjectif. 

« avoir soif » est une locution verbale. Et le texte qui suit est copié de cette page .  Le texte est bilingue, français/anglais. 



> Il est généralement admis que les marqueurs de degré beaucoup, autant, tant d’une part, et très, aussi, si de l’autre, sont en distribution complémentaire. Ceux-là peuvent désigner tant la quantité que l’intensité et portent sur les substantifs et les verbes. Ceux-ci ne désignent que l’intensité et portent sur les adjectifs et les adverbes. *Cette distribution n’est cependant plus valable dans le cas, parmi d’autres, de certaines locutions verbales, telles que avoir faim, où l’on rencontre plutôt les marqueurs de la seconde série.*


----------



## Boileau419

Thomas1 said:


> J'ajoutte la terminaison de la phrase (je l'ai inventée):
> Ce matin-là il n’y avait rien à boire et j’avais une grande soif donc je suis allé au supermarché.
> 
> Alors qu'est qu'il ne va pas dans cette phrase ?
> 
> Thomas


 
Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas ?

_Avoir une grande soif_ ne se dit pas. Si vous voulez absolument éviter de dire "avoir très soif" vous pourriez essayer "avoir une soif épouvantable". 

Si vous écrivez un texte qui a des prétentions littéraires, utilisez "altéré"


----------



## Boileau419

Thomas1 said:


> Si je le comprends bien cela est une forme archaïque.
> De que je sache «soif» est un nom feminin donc qu'est-ce qu'il fait mailleur avec un adjective dans la forme masculin ? Quelqu'un pouttait-il l'expluquer ?
> 
> Thomas


 
Si je comprends bien, c'est ou il s'agit d'une forme archaïque

Que je sache...

un adjectif au masculin


----------



## Bluelady

*Réponse à Nicomon* : en effet, _terriblement _et _hyper _sont autant des adverbes que _très_, mais il faut également les éviter si le texte a des prétentions littéraires.
En fait, la base de cette (mini) controverse repose sur le statut d'_avoir soif _: locution verbale ou verbe + substantif ?

*Réponse à Thomas1* : oui, _grand soif _est une forme archaïque ; en ancien et moyenn français, _grand _avait cette même forme au masculin et au féminin singuliers.


----------



## Aoyama

> Je ne crois pas que "très soif" et "grand soif" soient des formes incorrectes.


Moi non plus.
D'ailleurs, soif, comme faim, froid, chaud etc peuvent très bien être modifiés par un adverbe.
Terriblement soif, chaud ... Drôlement faim etc.
On pourrait avoir "grandement" soif (grandement = grand), mais ce serait inhabituel.
Pour "grande soif", ce n'est pas très habituel, comme déjà dit, mais pas foncièrement incorrect.
Pour grand soif (voir mon post # 6, pardon de me citer), qui s'écrirait plutôt grand-soif, il y a une foule de mots composés de grand - (grand-croix, grand-place, grand-peine etc). Pour grand-mère etc, grand a un autre sens ici, aîné ou né avant ...


----------

